
Yunfs description - yunhai
https://medium.com/@yunhaia_7306/preface-f086aad65b9e#.t1knk4eau
======
yunhai
The book sell on Amazon [https://www.amazon.com/Distributed-Cloud-YunFS-
Concepts-Desi...](https://www.amazon.com/Distributed-Cloud-YunFS-Concepts-
Design/dp/1517334349)

